# Permanent residency



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

Good day

I intend to apply for Permanent Residence Permit through South Africa Embassy in Riyadh , under the 'spousal' category 

i want to know if the embassy will send all my papers to the head office in Pretoria or they fax or email it. 

and where will i get my reference no. from the embassy or from Pretoria.

and if i can apply for PR and TR in the same time with the same paper s :fingerscrossed:


Thanks

N


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can submit both together, but your TR needs to come out before your PR, otherwise your PR will be rejected.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks legalman 
Do I need 2 applications 2 police clearances 2 medical report ?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Two applications, yes. You cannot do it in one application.


----------



## noriki (Jul 14, 2014)

thank you ledalman

i'd rather apply for permanent residence, i have no time to apply for all the police clearances again take 2 months


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Well, it seems you are asking about police clearances - you don't need two separate police clearances. If the police say you haven't committed a crime, you don't ask them again a day later. Simply use one police clearance and another certified/notarised copy.


----------

